# oval tomorrow 11/13



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

For those who didnt know...my mother passed away after beating cancer for 5 years. I am thinkin about gettin my dad up there to the office tomorrow for a burger and beer...and lots of beer. Just curious to see if anyone is going...ill prolly be there regardless.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

well i guess no one can make it this time....its beer time for me:letsdrink


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your mom Jeff. I looked yesterday to see if anyone was going to the Oval and didn't see this thread. I went down thereanyway hoping someone would drop by but didn't see anyone. Oh well I'll catch you next time.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I didn't see this thread either or I would have been there. Give me a call Jeff and we will get up and do some fishing. You mother was the strongest person I've ever met.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

i too didn't see this thread jeff. sorry to hear about your mom. my prayers go out to you and your family. during hunting season i won't be up there much.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Ditto, didnt see it. My prayers with your family, Jeff. Let me know if you andScottwant to fish/drink.


----------

